# Lensrentals: Rangefinder vs SLR 50mm lenses (Zeiss & Leica vs Sigma 50 Art)



## kaihp (Jun 2, 2014)

http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2014/06/comparing-rangefinder-and-slr-50mm-lenses-version-0-

In short: the Sigma looks even more drool-worthy from this, from a pure specmanship point of view. Bravo, Sigma.

Hopefully, the reports of the AF issues will fall away and never to return.


----------

